# Warhammer 40k orks and space marines for sale



## eDollo (Feb 17, 2012)

So ive been trying to sell these on kijiji, but that doesnt really work so i figured i would try a forum! These have been made a few years ago and just sit around. Most of them are painted and I have pictures in this picture bucket album:
http://photobucket.com/OrksAndSpaceMarines

Here is all the stuff!

Space Marines

painted in ultramarine colours

-3 commanders, 1 umpainted, 1 with a minorly converted gun, and a special edition one whose name I forget with 2 lightning claws
-champlain with pwr fist and crozius arcanum
-witch hunter unpainted
-2 metal elites which could also be a commander, 1 painted 1 primed

-6 terminators, 1 unpainted

-35 space marines with assorted flamers, rockets, segrants
-5 scouts bolt pistols and chain swords

-3 bikes

-heavy weapons squad with 5 dudes
-2 dreadnaughts, 1 painted, 1 unpainted
-razor back with dual lasecannons
-whirlwind
-land raider

Orks

Painted with a orange colour scheme, I think its pretty cool

-3 warbosses, 1 is a heavily converted warhammer ork, 1 is normal, and 1 is a unfinished conversion that needs a gun and hand
-Wazdakka Gutsmek, this is a converted biker and is one of my favourites, would need a high price to part with it because I spent a lot of time converting him

-7 nobs for a squad or to split up
-5 burna boys with a mech
-random mech which is painted

-55 boyz, assorted rockets and big shootas
-trukk

-4 bikes, 1 painted, 1 primed, 2 unpainted
-3 deffkoptas
-1 warbuggie, dual big shootas

-1 killa kan with rocket
-battlewaggon, I also love this one and it is a converted land raider wit a trukk stuck on the back for exrta caryni kapacity! but also would want a good price to part with this

There is also a ton of bits I could throw in as extras from both armies

I also have like 20 tyranids lying around some are painted and i dont have any love for them so if you want them their yours for like $5!

Overal since most of it is painted I would look for somewhere close to retail value or more. Feel free to make a offer on certain things or parts or whatever you want. Dont lowball please and ill give discounts for buying bulk! If you make an offer we can discuss shipping I live near Toronto in Canada.

pictures if you didnt check it out before:
http://photobucket.com/OrksAndSpaceMarines

Thanks everyone Buy Up!


----------



## eDollo (Feb 17, 2012)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## eDollo (Feb 17, 2012)

weeeee buy my stuff! please!


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

I'm not trying to knock you dude, but usually because they are painted you are going to have to settle for less. (Typically you cut 1/3 off retail for used products)

Regardless, good luck!! (free up)


----------



## eDollo (Feb 17, 2012)

oh i c
bump


----------



## eDollo (Feb 17, 2012)

sajdvjnalneasjkvlaknsdfv


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Stop this. If there was interst, you'd know. I suggest you try ebay. 

Pointless crap posts to bump your own thread will not end well for you.


----------



## eDollo (Feb 17, 2012)

very ominous, i apreciate your threat


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

eDollo said:


> very ominous, i apreciate your threat


 
Good Because if he doesn't do anything. This grumpy old ork has no problem doing something about it. :nono:


----------

